# Grammatica, cosa è?



## Akire72

Dalla 3° lezione di glottologia della prof.ssa Bisetto dell'Università di Bologna messa a disposizione gratuitamente qui. 
 
(...)Le conoscenze sin qui esemplificate fanno parte della *grammatica *dei parlanti, intesa come un insieme di conoscenze che sono immagazzinate nella mente. Questa grammatica viene costruita attraverso un complicato equilibrio di fattori innati biologicamente e di esperienze acquisite all’interno della comunità linguistica di origine (ad esempio, le parole di una lingua vengono certamente acquisite tramite esperienza)
il bambino, quando apprende una lingua, non è esposto a «regole» della lingua ma solo a «dati» di quella lingua cioè agli enunciati che il mondo circostante pronuncia attorno a lui.  Il bambino dunque costruisce una grammatica a partire da dei dati, che sono chiamati *dati linguistici primari*. 
            Naturalmente questa accezione di grammatica è diversa dall’accezione di grammatica intesa come «volume in cui si studiano le regole di una lingua». 
*Una lingua è un codice ed un codice è costituito fondamentalmente da due livelli: le unità di base e le regole che combinano le unità. Le lingue del mondo non sfruttano mai tutte le possibilità né a livello di unità né a livello di regole*. 
            Per esempio l’italiano non ha parole diverse per le ‘dita della mano’ e le ‘dita del piede’ ma l’inglese sì (_fingers_/_toes_), l’italiano ha parole diverse per _vetro _e _bicchiere_, mentre l’inglese ha solo _glass._


----------



## Heliand

Bella questione, e attualmente ancora aperta.
A primo impatto quando parliamo di codice mi viene in mente "comunicazione".
La comunicazione è possibile quando due o + partecipanti utilizzano un codice per trasmettersi un messaggio. Ovviamente il codice deve essere lo stesso ai fini della comprensione, quindi i partecipanti devono andare a ripescare nel codice comune il patrimonio lessicale e strutturale (grammatica) per il successo della decifrazione del messaggio. 
Tutte le lingue sono accomunate da "regole" universali di base e si distinguono dalle altre per parametri, cioè aspetti particolari riscontrabili su molti livelli, come quello grammaticale. La grammatica è l'ossatura di base per poter comunicare nella propria lingua madre ma anche in una lingua straniera, seconda, ecc. Mi viene in mente come certi disturbi del linguaggio, come l'afasia, vadano a compromettere la grammatica mentale del parlante, impedendo di comprendere e produrre lingua

Ps:
Ricordo inoltre che come codice non si intende solamente quello linguistico, ma anche qualsiasi sistema che utilizzi dei segni, anche quello gestuale. Quindi anche qui troviamo una grammatica se vogliamo


----------



## Akire72

Ovviamente il discorso è lungo e complesso, per questo ho messo a disposizione il link che contiene il corso di base completo per chi volesse approfondire l'argomento. Volevo solo precisare che la grammatica è solo uno dei tanti aspetti di una lingua, una delle codificazioni, universalmente accettate ed usate dai parlanti di quella lingua per poter comunicare limitando i fraintendimenti. Altresì aggiungo che la lingua in quanto codifica di un linguaggio si evolve con esso e non è fissata in eterno ma muta continuamente e gradualmente. Per assurdo la si potrebbe paragonare allo scheletro umano che si è evoluto dalla preistoria ad oggi in maniera molto significativa ma sempre un passo alla volta, non è che da un giorno all'altro abbiamo perso la coda, in realtà alcuni soggetti ne portano ancora le vestigia!

P.s. mi scuso anticipatamente per l'uso a volte improprio per i linguisti di lingua, linguaggio e codice.


----------



## Heliand

Diciamo che è vastissima la gamma di punti di vista per poter affrontare questo tema!!!
E sicuramente molto interessante!! 
Forse potremmo puntualizzare i concetti di linguaggio, lingua e codice.
Linguaggio è sicuramente quello + generale, che comprende le lingue (orali, scritte), la gestualità, i segni grafici e artistici, musicali (qui introdurrei la semiotica, la disciplina che studia i segni, intesi come entità che rimandano a qualcos'altro) insomma tutto ciò che permette "comunicazione". L'uomo è diciamo un privilegiato perchè a livello mentale è quello che possiede come facoltà innata proprio quella del linguaggio. 
Ovviamente deve venire a contatto con " i dati di quella lingua cioè gli enunciati che il mondo circostante pronuncia attorno a lui . Il bambino dunque costruisce una grammatica a partire da dei dati, che sono chiamati *dati linguistici primari"*. 
L'esposizione ai dati linguistici deve avvenire entro un periodo particolare, definito come critico, affinchè questa facoltà possa essere esplicitata, altrimenti la facoltà del linguaggio decade, e sarà molto difficile farla sviluppare dopo.
La grammatica è proprio una specie di scheletro, attraverso cui si generano enunciati, nel senso che essa sta alla loro base. 
La conoscenza di una lingua è la capacità di capire e produrre un numero praticamente infinito di enunciati,frasi e parole, anche nuovi, mai visti, sentiti o letti prima. E secondo me la grammatica si occupa proprio di questo: esplicitare la facoltà innata del linguaggio con l'ausilio dei dati materiali linguistici ed esplicitare tutti i fattori di novità del linguaggio (nel caso dell'uomo delle lingue perchè sono la fonte principale di comunicazione per noi), andando così a pari passo con l'evoluzione e i cambiamenti continui delle lingue, ormai all'ordine del giorno.


----------



## Heliand

Vorrei aggiungere anche questo.
Mi viene in mente la concezione di GRAMMATICALE secondo la teoria generativa di CHOMSKY:
Grammaticale è tutto ciò che un parlante nativo riconosce come appartenente alla propria lingua, appartenente al proprio sistema linguistico. Viceversa *agrammaticale* non è qualcosa di scorretto come tramandano le grammatiche tradizionali, ma qualcosa che un parlante riconosce come estraneo al proprio sistema linguistico. 
*Accettabile* invece non comprende l'essere grammaticale in toto di qualcosa, ma un elemento accettato perchè usato dalla maggioranza dei parlanti e ormai radicato in quel dato sistema linguistico.
E' inutile dire che sono nata come grande fan del generativismo,ma ci sono tantissimi altri approcci interessanti e spero qualcuno li proponga presto!!
Potrebbe nascere una riflessione sulla lingua davvero produttiva.


----------



## Akire72

A questo proposito mi viene in mente un altro thread "inscurimenti/scurimento" che non abbiamo trovato nei vocabolari ma che secondo me è entrato nell'uso comune coniato dal verbo _scurire _per la nostra competenza linguistica innata (v. lezione 3 link sopra). Quindi non è agrammaticale ma accettabile, anche se ancora non fissato in un vocabolario. Lo sarà nella prossima edizione


----------



## sabrinita85

Volevo solo aggiungere, oltre a tutto ciò che è stato giustissimamente detto, che molti linguisti concordano sul fatto che il bambino appena nato possieda già una grammatica universale... diciamo che è come se sapesse tutte le lingue. Col tempo e con l'esposizione ad una tale lingua, il parlante "cancella" tutte le informazioni che non fanno parte di quel codice, creandosi, così, la propria grammatica.
Ad esempio: un bambino appena nato, mettiamo in Italia, non è in grado di parlare, ma possiede già una grammatica universale:"sa" qualunque lingua. Dopo qualche tempo, sentendo i suoi genitori o chi per loro, parlare italiano, eliminerà dalla sua grammatica universale tutti i tratti francesi, inglesi, tedeschi, cinesi, senegalesi, etc! In questo modo resteranno solo elementi italiani che gli permetteranno di parlare italiano.
Quindi, possiamo dire che il processo di apprendimento della lingua madre sia a ritroso e non il contrario. O per lo meno, io sono di questa concezione. Il parlante, pertanto, non è una tabula rasa, ma ha innatamente tutti gli elementi che possono concorrere alla formazione di tutte le lingue del mondo: ciò che crea la grammatica di un parlante, ad esempio italiano, è l'_entourage_.


----------



## Heliand

Brava Sabrinita85!! Non avevo considerato questo che è fondamentale!!!
L'importanza del contesto sociolinguistico del bambino nel periodo critico per l'apprendimento linguistico gioca un ruolo fondamentale e fa sì che un bambinp possa parlare italiano se sta in Italia, a contatto con una comunità linguistica italiana anche se ha un padre cinese e una madre finlandese, tanto per dire.
Pensate poi ai casi di bilinguismo, dove due sistemi grammaticali hanno praticamente la stessa valenza per quel parlante!!


----------



## sabrinita85

Heliand said:


> Brava Sabrinita85!! Non avevo considerato questo che è fondamentale!!!
> L'importanza del contesto sociolinguistico del bambino nel periodo critico per l'apprendimento linguistico gioca un ruolo fondamentale e fa sì che un bambinp possa parlare italiano se sta in Italia, a contatto con una comunità linguistica italiana anche se ha un padre cinese e una madre finlandese, tanto per dire.
> Pensate poi ai casi di bilinguismo, dove due sistemi grammaticali hanno praticamente la stessa valenza per quel parlante!!


Esattamente!


----------



## Akire72

Proprio per questo ho menzionato nel thread ormai chiuso il cugino di mio padre, nato da genitori italiani e trasferitosi in Francia 45 anni fà. Ovviamente il suo francese è meglio del suo italiano (per l'effetto contatto di cui sopra), inoltre il suo italiano è quello di 45 anni fà, quello che ha sempre sentito dai suoi genitori. Oltre a un forte accento casentinese il suo linguaggio in italiano è caratterizzato da termini ormai in disuso. L'ultma volta che è venuto in Italia si lamentava di come è cambiato l'italiano, tanto da non poter riuscire più a leggere un giornale! Lui si lamentava in particolar modo di troppi inglesismi e parole inglesi adottate nel linguaggio quotidiano, persino nelle pubblicità alla televisione. Si sa i francesi sono un po' campanilisti 

Per i neonati... be' sì alla fine cambia solo il punto di vista, si può vedere come una tabula rasa da riempire o come una "creatura" potenzialmente onniscente: il risultato non cambia penso, o mi sbaglio?


----------



## Heliand

Propongo anche un approccio funzionale alla grammatica, secondo cui il linguaggio è inteso in primo luogo come mezzo tra uomini per creare relazioni comunicative. 
Si vuole cioè rendere esplicita la funzionalità o strumentalità del linguaggio in comparazione agli esiti della comunicazione, cioè a ciò che i parlanti realizzano con il linguaggio in ambito sociale.
Se vogliamo usare i termini della functional grammar, il linguaggio naturale è parte essenziale della competenza comunicativa dell'uomo.
E' evidente come sia differente questa concezione da quella della grammatica generativa


----------



## Akire72

Mmmm, non molto puoi spiegarla un po' meglio?

Comunque mi sembra ovvio che la grammatica sia una sorta di regole stabilite da un certo popolo per fissare il linguaggio parlato in linguaggio scritto seguendo "regole" puramente convenzionali e universalmente riconosciute da quel popolo, o la functional grammar dice qcs di diverso?


----------



## rocamadour

Akire72 said:


> Proprio per questo ho menzionato nel thread ormai chiuso il cugino di mio padre, nato da genitori italiani e trasferitosi in Francia 45 anni fa. Ovviamente il suo francese è meglio del suo italiano (per l'effetto contatto di cui sopra), inoltre il suo italiano è quello di 45 anni fa,


 
Scusa akire la piccola correzione


----------



## Akire72

Grazie!  il primo l'avevo scritto giusto, al secondo mi è venuto il dubbio alla fine li ho sbagliati entrambi


----------



## rocamadour

Akire72 said:


> Grazie!  il primo l'avevo scritto giusto, al secondo mi è venuto il dubbio alla fine li ho sbagliati entrambi


Figurati ! E poi nei thread di questo tipo (complimenti per l'interessantissimo dibattito) uno finisce giustamente per essere concentrato più sui contenuti .


----------



## Akire72

Grazie! Ad onor del vero il tutto è partito da questo thread che è stato chiuso perché aveva preso toni un po' troppo sopra le righe .


----------



## Heliand

Diciamo che la grammatica funzionale + che soffermarsi sulle regole si pone come strumento perchè la comunicazione abbia successo nei contesti + diversi.  La concezione funzionale vuole collocare la grammatica nel più vasto panorama dei rapporti sociali e culturali della comunicazione.
La teoria funzionale si basa su dati linguistici provenienti da molte lingue, ponendo il problema dell'adeguatezza tipologica.
La grammatica  funzionale affronta il problema dei livelli diversi dell’organizzazione grammaticale e intende la grammatica in termini di regole e fondamenti che possono essere applicati a qualsiasi lingua naturale (adeguatezza tipologica, quindi si, la intende come insieme di norme), aiutandoci a capire come le espressioni di una lingua possono essere usate concretamente nell’ interazione comunicativa (adeguatezza pragmatica).
Inoltre tenta di spiegare i processi psicologici coinvolti nei meccanismi di una lingua naturale.


----------



## Heliand

Diciamo che al di là delle varie prospettive di linguistica, molto umilmente mi unisco ad Akire72 considerando la grammatica un insieme di regole, regole prescrittive (nel caso delle grammatiche tradizionali che dicono cosa è giusto o cosa è sbagliato, ma non ne spiegano il perchè), o regole descrittive o formali nel caso degli approcci della linguistica moderna, dalla metà dell'800 ad oggi, che tentano invece di riflettere sulla lingua.


----------



## Akire72

Ricordo (vagamente) di aver sentito durante la mia carriera universitaria di lingue più o meno evolute. Le lingue più evolute sono quelle che hanno una grammatica più complessa (vedi le lingue indoeuropee ad esempio), mentre quelle con una grammatica basilare (ad esempio il giapponese e l'ungherese che fanno uso di suffissi piuttosto che di forme flesse) sono considerate meno evolute e solitamente si tratta di lingue di popoli che sono stati isolati per un periodo di tempo più o meno lungo, dal resto del mondo volutamente o meno. Per cui questa teoria della grammatica funzionale di una grammatica universale che si applicherebbe a tutte le lingue mi smbra un po' tiratina. Sicuramente se si guardano solo gli elementi BASE come S V C allora mi possono trovare d'accordo, ma la struttura della frase la può dire molto su un popolo, no? anche sulla sua cultura. Sbaglio?


----------



## Heliand

Verissimo, Akire72, solo che non so dire se la functional grammar tratti questa prospettiva. Non saprei.
Ogni lingua si è sviluppata a suo modo, e ci sono lingue rimaste + vicine ad una fase antica della loro evoluzione (prendi l'islandese: un parlante di oggi riesce a leggere senza grossi problemi la lingua medievale. e notiamo che appunto l'Islanda è rimasta quasi isolata dal mondo per la sua posizione e natura geografica, a conferma dell' esistenza di lingue - evolute. Prendi l'Italiano di Dante: oggi facciamo fatica a comprenderlo senza note di chiarimento. O l'anglosassone e l'inglese moderno: sembra impossibile che l'Old English e anche il Middle English siano così diversi dalla lingua di oggi, soprattutto a livello fonologico, causa del Great Vowel Shift subito dopo Chaucer).

Una cosa però mi è venuta in mente: la functional grammar non lavora tanto in termini di suffissi, flessioni ecc. Ma in termini di ruoli tematici che ciascun costituente della frase ha: Agente, paziente, tema, focus, topic...


----------



## sabrinita85

Akire72 said:


> Grazie! Ad onor del vero il tutto è partito da questo thread che è stato chiuso perché aveva preso toni un po' troppo sopra le righe .


Oh cielo, non avevo letto gli ultimi sviluppi!
Sono abbastanza sconcertata da alcune opinioni. Ma ormai è inutile continuare la questione di quel thread.
Comunque, il mio professore di inglese, uno stimatissimo linguista, tale Patrick Boylan, pensa che la grammatica (quella che spesso viene intesa come librone pieno di regole) non è futile... ma qualcosa di più!
Credo sia il primo porfessore di lingua che dice questa cosa e penso sia uno dei pochi che professi che una lingua [intesa come "cosa" che permette di fare discorsi concreti in una particolare comunità di parlanti] è la "will to mean", ovvero la volontà di capire. La "volontà di capire", in termini fisiologici, può essere definita come una predisposizione psico-neuromuscolare che ci fa dire se una tale struttura è corretta (pragmaticamente e sintatticamente) ed è creata da una comunità che ha la propria "will to be", ovvero la propria volontà di essere.
In poche parole, per Boylan, una lingua non equivale alla grammatica o al lessico o all'ortografia, ma è una concezione mentale, è la propria volontà di capire l'altro e la propria volontà di essere culturalmente vicini a quell'idioma. E per fare questo non ci serve avere nozioni di grammatica.


----------



## Heliand

Sai Sabrinita85, il prof. Boylan l'ho sentito nominare dalla mia prof. di linguistica inglese.
E devo dire che mi piace questa sua tesi sulla grammatica!!


----------



## sabrinita85

Heliand said:


> Sai Sabrinita85, il prof. Boylan l'ho sentito nominare dalla mia prof. di linguistica inglese.
> E devo dire che mi piace questa sua tesi sulla grammatica!!


Boylan è un professore che sta "troppo avanti" come si direbbe qui a Roma!
È una persona preparatissima tuttavia, anche se condivido il fatto che una lingua è una volontà di capire nonché d'essere, sono ancora restia a pensare che si possa imparare una lingua senza grammatica (cioè senza librone), senza lezioni, etc, ma solo capendo la cultura altrui!


----------



## Heliand

Questo è vero. Però parlo per esperienza: il serbo-croato e l'albanese li ho imparati (ovviamente non a livelli altissimi anche perchè poi li ho un pò abbandonati) proprio così. Mi ero così intestardita a voler capire un paio di persone che parlavano quelle lingue... per capirne la cultura, perchè si comportavano in un certo modo. E mi è servito.
Il famoso librone però mi è servito in seguito per organizzare meglio le nozioni. Non è essenziale, ma è sicuramente di grande aiuto!!


----------

